# Lag Issue With Lost Saga NA



## Echoo (Nov 17, 2011)

Wel, I am Online gamer I brought a new computer and tried to North American Lost Saga, but i am facing a great lag issue. This is making my experience with the game harder. I got a Window 7, Laptop, connected to the internet by ethernet cable. I live in Canada and my computer is in the Low Recommendation to the game.

Thanks in Advance, for your time replying

Echoo


----------

